# Deerburgers  (Care of Smokey Joe)



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2018)

*Deerburgers  (Care of Smokey Joe)*

It’s been a long time since I got my “Smokey Joe” out for a run, but I was craving some real Charcoal Grill flavor. My Gas Grill is fine, but it’s just not the same as I get from my little Weber.
I don't do this often, because believe it or not, it's just too much for me any more.

So I fired up about 2/3 of a Chimney full of charcoal & one sheet of newspaper in the bottom. A little while later the coals were ready, and off we go!!
I threw 6 Deerburger Patties on & sat down for a minute.

I can’t tell you how often it happens that when I’m making Deerburgers, some Deer come out in my yard for a visit, so I snapped a couple pics of them.

A couple of flips & the Burgers were done.

Meanwhile Mrs Bear was getting some Mushrooms ready, and I had already sliced & Fried up some leftover Baked Potatoes to go with my Burger.
So I put some “Wos-Wit” Stone ground Horseradish Mustard on mine, and some Swiss Cheese & Shrooms. Then I added the Refried Baked Tater slices to my plate for a Great Supper.

Then the next night I made two more of the same Deerburgers with Swiss & Shrooms, because I didn’t have any Taters left.

That’s about it, so enjoy the Pics—Sorry there’s so many Pics, but I know some of you like them.

Bear



Getting some Coals Ready:







Old Smokey Joe gets the call:






Mom & two Little ones stopped for a visit. Deer burgers anyone??






Mom's all the way on the left. You can just see her front leg:






6 Nice Deerburgers started:






Almost Done:






Bringing 'em in:






'Shrooms getting warm:






Frying up some leftover Baked Tater slices:






Toasted my Burger Bun:






Adding some "Wos-Wit" (Pennsylvania Dutch) Stone Ground Horseradish Mustard:






Pile of Swiss on top:






And a pile of 'Shrooms on top:






Finally my Tater slices on the side:






*NEXT NIGHT*

Gonna have two, because I'm out of Tater Slices:






Added Burgers & Swiss:






Finished with 'Shrooms, halved, and some Pickle chips:


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2018)

That's a great lookin burger . Made me hungry . Just went and looked around the web site for the mustard . Alot of good lookin stuff on there .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great lookin burger . Made me hungry . Just went and looked around the web site for the mustard . Alot of good lookin stuff on there .




Thank You Rich!!
Yeah, "Wos-Wit" has a lot of Tasty Stuff !!
Their Hot Bacon Dressing is exactly like we make here: *Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)*
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2018)

Brother John Looks great wish I had some. Points
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank You Brother Richie!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks Fantastic   I love burgers cooked over charcoal  Mmmm   

Like for sure

Gary


----------



## xray (Jun 22, 2018)

Damn tasty looking burgers Bear! The wos wit is good stuff.

I have a lil smokey joe too. I find myself using it more than my new gas grill, especially when I have the time. I love it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Brother John Looks great wish I had some. Points
> Richie





Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Brother Richie!!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



You two are sounding more and more like Shaolin Monks. 

I bow to the master bear-son. Those deer burgers looks fantastic. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks Fantastic   I love burgers cooked over charcoal  Mmmm
> 
> Like for sure
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2018)

So glad you were able to get the charcole cooker out.   Meals look great


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2018)

xray said:


> Damn tasty looking burgers Bear! The wos wit is good stuff.
> 
> I have a lil smokey joe too. I find myself using it more than my new gas grill, especially when I have the time. I love it.




Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> You two are sounding more and more like Shaolin Monks.
> 
> I bow to the master bear-son. Those deer burgers looks fantastic.
> 
> ...




Thanks Chris, My Northern Grasshopper!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2018)

c farmer said:


> So glad you were able to get the charcole cooker out.   Meals look great




Thanks Adam!
It was a chore, but it tasted Great !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2018)

*@KrisUpInSmoke*


Thank You for the Like, Kris!
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2018)

Ah another great cook by the Bear. Sure could go for one them burgers.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah another great cook by the Bear. Sure could go for one them burgers.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2018)

*@muskyjunky*

Thank You for the Like, MJ !!
I Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 7, 2018)

We love some deerburgers on the grill & those look great Bear!  Very nice meals!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We love some deerburgers on the grill & those look great Bear!  Very nice meals!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks good, are you cutting yours with beef?

Man, we did a roast the other day and filleted it out flat, dry rub all over both sides and filled with ham slices and swiss cheese and rolled up. Man that was good, didn't post here as I didn't take pictures. Might try it again next week with chopped portabella mushrooms in it and green peppers if they will every produce.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Looks good, are you cutting yours with beef?
> 
> Man, we did a roast the other day and filleted it out flat, dry rub all over both sides and filled with ham slices and swiss cheese and rolled up. Man that was good, didn't post here as I didn't take pictures. Might try it again next week with chopped portabella mushrooms in it and green peppers if they will every produce.




Absolutely---Would never eat straight Venison Burgers!!
After decades of experimentation on "Deerburgers", we settled on an agreed upon mix of:
50% Venison
25% Beef
25% Pork

Everybody loves it.

Bear


----------

